# blast/cruise vs cycling



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

which do you prefer and why?

what do you feel are the benefits and drawbacks of both methods?

blast/cruise basically staying on all the time just periods of low dose and periods of high dose.

cycling ie cycle+pct+time off then back on again

:beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Blast cruise = feel like a real man all time

Cycling = Cry like a girl and watch rom coms during off period

No brainer IMO


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

blast and cruise for me


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Cycling would help your cardio better IMO.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Blast cruise = feel like a real man all time
> 
> Cycling = Cry like a girl and watch rom coms during off period
> 
> No brainer IMO


lol maybe after next cycle i wont come off then  :rockon:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

well ive been blasting/cruising for a long time....am happy with the results

but my brother cycles, gains well whilst 'on' does a good pct and keeps most of the gains..

in a way i wish i would have kept to cycles, bit late now :laugh:, oh well, 19st...cant complain


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Blast cruise = feel like a real man all time
> 
> Cycling = Cry like a girl and watch rom coms during off period
> 
> No brainer IMO


You forgot losing gains and becoming impotent...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Blast cruise = feel like a real man all time
> 
> *Cycling = Cry like a girl and watch rom coms during off period*
> 
> No brainer IMO


Are you stalking me or [email protected] my missus, as that decribed me in a nutshell :lol: Clomid:cursing:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

on my first cruise now, i am loving it, and no clomid paranoia this time lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Been cruising (without blasting) @ 250mg Test E since March last year, loved the results even from such a low dose, then around Nov/Dec started to get all estrogenic and emotional for no reason even though I was still on so I had my final jab on Xmas day to give my body a rest for a few months, ran HCG for the 3 weeks whilst it left my system, started Clomid and Nolva a week ago and feel surprisingly good so far, Clomid is only at 50mg/day though with Nolva at 20mg, no depression, very minor spots (which is what I usually get from Clomid) and libido is better than average,, might actually be an easy recovery for once despite the long cycle.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

once i have kids i'm guna blast & cruise permanently


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^^ once you got kids mate you wont be able to afford it,ha


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I`m mid cycle with deca/sust and are really seriously thinking about changing it to balst/cruise but haven`t researched how to do it so are very scepticle. Can you even blast cruise with sust???? I dont know so maybe I need to start researching!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated by the way!

Ta

Matt


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

im cruising on 1g sust at moment,short of dosh ,i cant afford the blast atm.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

1g for cruise ... and what's your blast like mate ? lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont mind vetran hes a maniac lol


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

vetran said:


> im cruising on 1g sust at moment,short of dosh ,i cant afford the blast atm.


Cruising on 1g mate ?

still interested to see how you look !!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Cruising on 1g mate ?
> 
> still interested to see how you look !!!


hes 15st sumin so not particularly huge tbh....bigger guys including myself cruise on lower doses, no need for that amount...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i have blast and cruised this year and am reasonably happy with results. i will cycle next year and compare.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

hilly said:


> well i have blast and cruised this year and am reasonably happy with results. i will cycle next year and compare.


 was just wondering mate. im currently on a sust cycle. but would it be ok if i cruised on test E. ino test is test but just wanted to make sure.

thanks in advance


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hilly said:


> well i have blast and cruised this year and am reasonably happy with results. i will cycle next year and compare.


what has your whole year looked like hilly in terms of blasting and cruising?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

topgun it would be fine.

dom i did a mock pre contest cycle that ended in may and a short rebound for 4 weeks. then i droped to 250mg test from june to end of september then went to 500mg test until end of october then 700mg test, 400mg npp and 75mg oxy for 3-4 weeks then droped down to a cruise dose however this cruise dose gear ended up being bunk so i have been off stuff for 6/7 weeks,

started again yest


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks mate


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

hilly said:


> topgun it would be fine.
> 
> dom i did a mock pre contest cycle that ended in may and a short rebound for 4 weeks. then i droped to 250mg test from june to end of september then went to 500mg test until end of october then 700mg test, 400mg npp and 75mg oxy for 3-4 weeks then droped down to a cruise dose however this cruise dose gear ended up being bunk so i have been off stuff for 6/7 weeks,
> 
> started again yest


outof curiosity what was the bunk gear mate? thats the thing with cruising, your in real trouble if its not decent gear.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

testex mate, wasnt cheap either lol. seen some sites saying it was ok but on BOS their was some very good info saying it wasnt real and the sides were their for me to experience


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> hes 15st sumin so not particularly huge tbh....bigger guys including myself cruise on lower doses, no need for that amount...


yes i hover between 15-16st,my passion is boxing so dont want to get to tied up,as for cruising on 1g,i am running pro-chem atm,bought it in bulk so using it up,but its underdosed,compared to other ugl that ive tried.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Cruising on 1g mate ?
> 
> *still interested to see how you look* !!!


why bro,thats me in the avi aged 49,thats all your getting,ha,however in my twentys i was a lot leaner,but digital cameras wernt around then.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

vetran said:


> why bro,thats me in the avi aged 49,thats all your getting,ha,however in my twentys i was a lot leaner,but digital cameras wernt around then.


 because u talk about 25 years of steroids use and 1g sus cruise, and u have tried all meds under the sun !!!!! isn't that whut u post usually in any thread about your extremely high doses and hell of experience :confused1:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> because u talk about 25 years of steroids use and 1g sus cruise, and u have tried all meds under the sun !!!!!* isn't that whut u post usually in any thread about your extremely high doses and hell of experience* :confused1:


nope.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i cruise and blast.... or blast and blast


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cruise at 500mg test and 300mg deca

blast at 1200mg test 600mg deca 400mg Masteron 50mg anavar or dbol a day

plus peptides

hypothetically


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> cruise at 500mg test and 300mg deca
> 
> blast at 1200mg test 600mg deca 400mg Masteron 50mg anavar or dbol a day
> 
> ...


how long do you use the orals for in the blast?

and how long does the blast generally last for and how long does a cruise generally last for?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> cruise at 500mg test and 300mg deca
> 
> blast at 1200mg test 600mg deca 400mg Masteron 50mg anavar or dbol a day
> 
> ...


Why masteron with decca ?

combat aromatization?!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Why masteron with decca ?
> 
> combat aromatization?!


try it mate  , lovely combo


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> try it mate  , lovely combo


 i may try it with the tren instead of decca


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm all for cycling as I believe in going med free now and again regardless off the consequence. If I lose gains so what I will just build it again. Cycling for me. Too many people have jumped on this blast protocol when they don't need too. Why is the qeustion?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I generally run the orals for 6 weeks. The blast ran for 12 weeks.

I ran 6 weeks of dbol and then 6 weeks anavar.

I get my bloods done regularly so dont need a lecture on liver damage etc as my diet is very very clean while doing this type of system.

Obvioulsy I cant say what will happen in the future but right now Im healthy as far as all my tests go.

Deca and Masteron is an awesome combo but be aware of the DHT side of Masteorn which is high so things like prostate enlargement and baldness are high factors in those succeptible to it.

All the esters I run in my blast are long esters so Masteron Enanthate not Propionate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

miller25 said:


> I'm all for cycling as I believe in going med free now and again regardless off the consequence. If I lose gains so what I will just build it again. Cycling for me. Too many people have jumped on this blast protocol when they don't need too. Why is the qeustion?


I agree with this

If you arent a competitive bber or strongman etc then you should really weigh up the options as the health risks of long term use are a very real factor to consider


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i agree alot of people, especially young guys seem to be just staying on now. another thing, with cruising why are people using high doses it seems? i thought cruising was supposed to be like a low dose as possible as not to come off, e./g. 125mg test or something? or am i wrong?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i agree alot of people, especially young guys seem to be just staying on now. another thing, with cruising why are people using high doses it seems? i thought cruising was supposed to be like a low dose as possible as not to come off, e./g. 125mg test or something? or am i wrong?


well bigger guys who seemingly hold a lot more muscle on their frame jw, tom ect may need to but for MOST including myself (im 19st) can happily cruise 175-250mg test pw without ANY muscle loss. thats down to a sound diet and training regime.

most guys who are running higher cruise doses are probably afraid of losing gains, more of a factor of poor diet and training if they do lose anything IMO.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

One other thing to consider about blasting and cruising is are u finished having children. i would stick to cycling if you are not competing or trying to plan a family.

i am expecting my first child in april and i am just coming to an end of 7 month cycle. however i plan on starting PCT soon, so in 6 to 7 months time i will hopfully be back to normal and we will start trying for a baby again. hopfully it will happen quickly and i can jump back into a cycle. i might consider the blast cruise thing then.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

brownie said:


> One other thing to consider about blasting and cruising is are u finished having children. i would stick to cycling if you are not competing or trying to plan a family.
> 
> i am expecting my first child in april and i am just coming to an end of 7 month cycle. however i plan on starting PCT soon, so in 6 to 7 months time i will hopfully be back to normal and we will start trying for a baby again. hopfully it will happen quickly and i can jump back into a cycle. i might consider the blast cruise thing then.


a LOT of guys concieve whilst blasting and crusing, myself included  :

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/87357-testaholics-gonna-father-been-blasing-cruising-0ver-2-half-years.html


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i dont want no kids lol what's my route ? lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

sizar said:


> i dont want no kids lol what's my route ? lol[/Q
> 
> vasectomy


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

testaholic .. i'm in my 1st cycle of test i'm loving it .. i'm thinking of extending it ..is it worth blast and cruise because i know if i come off i want to jump back back on after few weeks ( after doing pct ) is it worth it ? i know jumping back on an other cycle it aint exactly the best thing to do for my health and the rest of it but being AAS aint the best thing in the 1st place so i have made my mind up to use it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

interesting. maybe something like a blast cruise blast then pct then off, then repeat may be more worthwhile than a cycle then pct then off and repeat?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i'm gonna talk about it with the guys from my gym .. and my coach too but at the end of the day whatever they say .. it's down to me to pick what i want . they can only advice me. . i think 250mg test i will stil grow on that . . but it will be abit slower then do a blast then come off


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

sizar said:


> testaholic .. i'm in my 1st cycle of test i'm loving it .. i'm thinking of extending it ..is it worth blast and cruise because i know if i come off i want to jump back back on after few weeks ( after doing pct ) is it worth it ? i know jumping back on an other cycle it aint exactly the best thing to do for my health and the rest of it but being AAS aint the best thing in the 1st place so i have made my mind up to use it.


cant make decisions for you mate but if your 'not bothered' about kids ect then i see no reason why not too. as for health as long as your getting bloods done and everythings ok then you will be fine, ive been blasting and cruising for 2 and a half years, my bloods show no problems and my doctor says im in excellent health.

however as its your first test cycle i personally would be inclined to do say a 14 week cycle come off do pct and see how you get on. if you dont like it or it doesnt work well for you then go for blasting and cruising


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i'm not bothered about kdis to be honest ..in term of getting blood done how often and do you guys get it from your gp or privately ? as i know it costs around 150 to get it privately ... ? is it ok to tell GP that your on gear ?


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Testaholic said:


> a LOT of guys concieve whilst blasting and crusing, myself included  :
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/87357-testaholics-gonna-father-been-blasing-cruising-0ver-2-half-years.html


Nice one,.. however i know it's not impossible, but it does make it far more difficult. so my point is it can be hard enough at the best of times to conceive, so why make it harder if you are planning to have kids.

hope thinks are still going well,.. as i know what its like to loose a pregnancy, we are on our 9th pregnancy, and this will be our first child. 9 weeks left


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

testoholic were you using any meds ie hcg hmg? while on aas trying for a kid or was it just pop luck?

i think if a guy gets a lass pregz on aas then hes lucky


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> cant make decisions for you mate but if your 'not bothered' about kids ect then i see no reason why not too. as for health as long as your getting bloods done and everythings ok then you will be fine, ive been blasting and cruising for 2 and a half years, my bloods show no problems and my doctor says im in excellent health.
> 
> however as its your first test cycle i personally would be inclined to do say a 14 week cycle come off do pct and see how you get on. if you dont like it or it doesnt work well for you then go for blasting and cruising


Did your doctor do your blood test when you was test free? The results must be deceiving if you still have test in the blood from wk before and plan on taking more the next wk. It's makes no sense to me.

But could be talking rubbish, because I do sometimes.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> cruise at 500mg test and 300mg deca
> 
> blast at 1200mg test 600mg deca *400mg Masteron* 50mg anavar or dbol a day
> 
> ...


Pussy! :tongue:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I would normally Blast cruise and plan to on my next session.. as I am off everything at the minute due to funds etc..

Next one will be a gooden


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

sizar said:


> yeah i'm not bothered about kdis to be honest ..in term of getting blood done how often and do you guys get it from your gp or privately ? as i know it costs around 150 to get it privately ... ? is it ok to tell GP that your on gear ?


sizar, i try and get my bloods done every 4 months or so, some guys do it more regularly some just maybe twice a year. i prefer to get it done privatley, it costs but service is better and they seem to have a better idea of what to test for ect. its fine to tell your gp but if yours in anything like mine, expect an earfull lol. i had to tell my doctor what to test for last time i got my bloods done at gp's



brownie said:


> Nice one,.. however i know it's not impossible, but it does make it far more difficult. so my point is it can be hard enough at the best of times to conceive, so why make it harder if you are planning to have kids.
> 
> hope thinks are still going well,.. as i know what its like to loose a pregnancy, we are on our 9th pregnancy, and this will be our first child. 9 weeks left


thankyou mate :thumbup1: , yes it seems to be far more difficult but definatley possible, especially with hcg!! all is well so far, fingers crossed just have to wait and hope  . sorry to hear of that mate, must of been very hard but glad its going well now, all best bud.. :beer:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

stone14 said:


> testoholic were you using any meds ie hcg hmg? while on aas trying for a kid or was it just pop luck?
> 
> i think if a guy gets a lass pregz on aas then hes lucky


i was using hcg yes, approx 1000 iu's eod, it was for testicle recovery but bonus of that was misses fell pregnant.  second time its happened using that hcg protocol



miller25 said:


> Did your doctor do your blood test when you was test free? The results must be deceiving if you still have test in the blood from wk before and plan on taking more the next wk. It's makes no sense to me.
> 
> But could be talking rubbish, because I do sometimes.


think your getting confused about the type of bloods were talking about mate. its a general health check, lipids, rbc, liver values ect..


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Testaholic

How much do your private blood tests cost?

Also, where do I need to look for such a service?

Cheers


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Testaholic
> 
> How much do your private blood tests cost?
> 
> ...


£149 mate, a fair bit of money but worth every penny to know your in good health...

i get the following checked:






Red Blood Cells
​




White Blood Cells
​




Clotting Cells
​




Inflammation Marker
​




Kidney Function
​




Liver Function
​




Proteins
​




Minerals
​




Gout Test
​




Diabetes Test
​




Iron Profile
​




Lipid Profile
​




Heart Disease Risk
​




Thyroid Test
​


there plenty of information for places on the net, i believe bentley miller does a blood test sevice on here too..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if i decide to blast/cruise in the future after a few cycles i will have to sort out getting bloods done. so i wont mind paying every 6 months just to check.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> if i decide to blast/cruise in the future after a few cycles i will have to sort out getting bloods done. so i wont mind paying every 6 months just to check.


its worth it mate for sure, if something comes up you can adjust gear/diet ect accordingly


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd gladly pay that amount.

Does anyone know of anywhere in either Leeds or Glasgow areas that do this?


----------

